
An Internet Levy is a Terrible Idea - zoowar
http://falkvinge.net/2011/03/09/an-internet-levy-is-a-terrible-idea/
======
michaelpinto
"What about the other 98% of creators that have been enabled by new technology
that were previously kept back?"

Um do you mean the folks writing Buffy fan fiction or the "contributors" on
wikipedia who copy-and-paste text?

~~~
kovar
Fan fiction is a very vibrant and creative part of our society. I know many
people who contribute to it and they find it to be a very rewarding outlet for
their creativity. You may write code, they write fan fiction. Both are methods
for expression and both are often misunderstood by others.

